# Want to start a cubing club at school, any tips, ideas or help?



## Twifty (May 14, 2019)

Hey there! I’m trying to start a cubing club at my school since I know how hard it can be to find local cubes without going to comps. I have no idea how to start it up except I know that a teacher needs to supervise and that it needs to have more than 3 people. Any tips or things you would do?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 27, 2019)

I would ask round if any of your friends like cubing. If anybody does, that might get it up to 3 people maybe. Then ask a teacher to fix a time or something and start it up! Also, advertise in assembly or something. (I'm probably too late to be a help, but I want to send a first post on Speedsolving.com)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 28, 2019)

From my experience, you need a room and a set lunchtime where it is on and then you need to go round showing off to all the year 7s. I also strongly recommend that you have budget cubes and you try to sell them to the new cubers (for multiple reasons: you make money and they don't get bad cubes)
I have some resources at www.speedcubing.org.uk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 28, 2019)

Yep. Try and get some stopwatches and timers as well. Also, I recommend splitting into groups, the newbies, can-solve-cube s, dedicated cuber, pro. And then give advice to everybody. Can I ask, which category do you fit into???


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 28, 2019)

Ok, NM saw your profile. nice. I feel inexperienced. You're probably the fastest in your school


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jun 28, 2019)

HAVE THINGS TO DO!

My cubing club at my school was a bust because we hadn't been able to come up with anything to do other than just solve.

Write down all your ideas, and try to implement them as soon as possible.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 28, 2019)

VIBE_ZT said:


> HAVE THINGS TO DO!
> 
> My cubing club at my school was a bust because we hadn't been able to come up with anything to do other than just solve.
> 
> Write down all your ideas, and try to implement them as soon as possible.


Really? You could set up a solving competition, FMC competition, learn new methods and some other crazy stuff like solve with chopsticks or fingers of two different people.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 28, 2019)

OMG look at this here... There's an entire thread dedicated to starting clubs, lol. Search 'Cubing clubs'


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jun 28, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Really? You could set up a solving competition, FMC competition, learn new methods and some other crazy stuff like solve with chopsticks or fingers of two different people.


I mean, half the people there barely knew how to solve a Rubik's Cube, so....


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 29, 2019)

VIBE_ZT said:


> I mean, half the people there barely knew how to solve a Rubik's Cube, so....


So yeah, once everybody knows how to solve the cube, they need to be dedicated to improve their solves, or they'll end up on sub 2 min forever and can't do other stuff like the ones i mentioned


----------

